
Account Kit - bemmu
https://developers.facebook.com/docs/accountkit
======
jaxondu
Very useful toolkit for developers. Is anyone worry this will become like
Parse since it is rather independent from Facebook's core app and service can
be terminated easily without affecting Facebook. Would be nice if there is an
open source alternative built on top of Django, NodeJS, Rails.

